# BF Goodrich 305/55/20 on Chevy 1500 Crew



## abreyes28

Will this tire fit on this truck without problems?? I have the factory tires and 20 in. rims on now. If so, Cheapest place to buy 'em?? Thanks


----------



## C.Hern5972

Do you have a leveling kit on it? 305 is a 33" tire. I had a 285 on my 1500 with a leveling kit. I bet it will rub like crazy.


----------



## txwader247

Depends on your rim offset and whether the truck is 2wd or 4wd if its two wheel drive don't even try man they will rub like crazy


----------



## bbru

I have that size on my 2005 crew cab Z-71, I have a leveling kit and a 3" body lift and they still can rub sometimes


----------



## DSL_PWR

Stock truck? Nope won't fit. 

Even with a lift or leveling kit you will still have to trim the fenders and the front bumper, a lot. Probably still having rubbing issues.


----------



## Jeff SATX

305 is a wide tire. with that width you'd have to go with after market rims with a different offset and a leveling kit and even then i'm sure you'd get a bit of rubbing. but i like the way larger tires fill up those wheel wells with out a suspension lift. check out a 285/55r20

google image search the tire size you're looking for - 305/55/20 chevy 1500 - and browse the pictures, find a look that you like and view the source to see what all had to be done. you'll find tons of info that way.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Stock truck I would go with no as well.

As I told you in your other thread 33 X12.50's will fit with a leveling kit and stock wheels. the leveling kits are cheap for those trucks. The only rubbing i experienced was the lugs on the side wall rubbing the sway bar at full lock. Heat and stretch the inner finder liners and no issues. 

Most said it would not work. I dont have pictures of the truck with the 33's but attached is a pick with a 3" lift and 35's which everyone said would not work. I did have to trim the bottom of the finder where it returns in and nothing else.


----------

